# Fan running when shut off.



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's a new engine program. It runs the fan to assist cooling the turbo to prevent oil from coking in the turbocharger once the engine is off. 

It's available as an update to the 2011 if you want it. 

Btw, how many miles on yours? I had "warped" rotors very early on in the cars life. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Off topic, but rotors were mentioned......one of my favorite subjects.

Go to Zekhausen Racing......Technical.....Technical Page......scroll down to Warped Rotors......get some serious brake religion.

Set aside about an hour......great info.

Sorry for not knowing how to make a link......I'm old enouph to not need to know.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Haha yep. That's why I used quotes. Everyone knows them as "warped", but it's actually high spots on the rotors caused by uneven pad transfer when they get too hot from braking hard and you sit at a stoplight with your foot on the brake. 

I've been able to avoid warped rotors (on other vehicles) for many miles by slowing gradually to lights and creeping forward or using the parking brake once at a full stop. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Which one is warped rotors?
Technical


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> It's a new engine program. It runs the fan to assist cooling the turbo to prevent oil from coking in the turbocharger once the engine is off.
> 
> It's available as an update to the 2011 if you want it.


Thank you for this, my car did this as well last night and I was concerned. I had it in the dealer yesterday so I guess this is the explanation! I feel a lot better now, it freaked me out!!

And thanks, OP!


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

It has 36000 miles and was front rotors. Got it back from dealer they told me its new comp program for new cruzes can't do it to mine which is BS just a software update will try to research more if it can be done I want it very hot under there in summer nice to dissipate heat like that.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

EcoDave said:


> Which one is warped rotors?
> Technical


Go to Glossary of Brake Problem Terms.

Rob


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> It's a new engine program. It runs the fan to assist cooling the turbo to prevent oil from coking in the turbocharger once the engine is off.
> 
> It's available as an update to the 2011 if you want it.
> 
> ...


By the way do you know the update number or reference or TSB my dealer is of no help with this issue said it ant possible. Thanks.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Anyone have info on this fan update to get it to run after turning off car to cool turbo


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

The Gearheads are sleeping. You'll probably get an answer by tomorrow though.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm kind of surprised the 2011s didn't do this. My 2002 Pontiac Montana 3400 NA engine did this and it was documented in the owners manual.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> I'm kind of surprised the 2011s didn't do this. My 2002 Pontiac Montana 3400 NA engine did this and it was documented in the owners manual.


They do - if they're too hot. This is mainly to keep the fuel from vapor-locking in the fuel rail on top of the engine.

I'm sorry, I've tried searching a few times, but apparently I'm not searching for the right thing. I was unable to find an actual number for the update or what thread it was referenced in.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

#PI0851A: Turbocharger Oil Feed andReturn Line Inspection When Servicing Turbocharger Assembly - (Feb 22, 2013) 

Subject: 
Turbocharger Oil Feed and Return Line Inspection When Servicing Turbocharger Assembly 
Models: 
2011-2012 Chevrolet Cruze
 2012 Chevrolet Sonic
 Equipped with Engine RPO LUJ or LUV
 
[HR][/HR]​This PI is being revised to updatethe Oil Line Inspection/Recommendation. Please discard PI0851. 
[HR][/HR]​Oil Line Inspection/Recommendation
If SI diagnostic procedures determine that the turbocharger assembly needs to be removed or replaced, the oil feed pipe should be checked for restriction. Replace the pipe if restricted. Do not attempt to clean the pipe assembly. It is also a good practice to inspect the oil return pipe for any damage or restriction before reinstalling the turbocharger assembly. Another indication of a restricted oil feed pipe could be a claim of an oil leak in the area of the turbo oil return pipe. Inspection of this pipe could lead to finding the return pipe has been damaged as a result of excessive heat due to an inadequate oil supply to the turbo. 
ECM Calibration
In addition to checking the oil pipes, the technician should verify the ECM has the latest calibration. This calibration contains a function that allows the cooling fans to run for a short period of time, after the vehicle has been driven under certain conditions, when the vehicle is shut off. This latest calibration allows the turbocharger to cool in less time, reducing the likelihood of the oil coking in the oil feed pipe. Good vehicle maintenance practices will also help to reduce the oil from coking in the oil feed pipe. To avoid the customer coming back with a concern, you should inform them of the calibration change that allows the fans to run after the key is shut off.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ChevyMgr said:


> #PI0851A: Turbocharger Oil Feed andReturn Line Inspection When Servicing Turbocharger Assembly - (Feb 22, 2013)
> 
> Subject: Turbocharger Oil Feed and Return Line Inspection When Servicing Turbocharger Assembly Models: 2011-2012 Chevrolet Cruze 2012 Chevrolet Sonic Equipped with Engine RPO LUJ or LUV 
> [HR][/HR]​This PI is being revised to updatethe Oil Line Inspection/Recommendation. Please discard PI0851.
> ...


That's it! I had forgotten it had to do with another service procedure.

But yeah, the updated ECM calibration is just a generic thing that can be applied to your car. All they have to do is hook it into the computer and search for updated software.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> They do - if they're too hot. This is mainly to keep the fuel from vapor-locking in the fuel rail on top of the engine.
> 
> I'm sorry, I've tried searching a few times, but apparently I'm not searching for the right thing. I was unable to find an actual number for the update or what thread it was referenced in.


I remembered reading that but when I searched for cooling fan in GM SI, no titles came up with this reprogram. So I checked this PI and there it was. My search found it because the word fan is in the body of the bulletin.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ChevyMgr said:


> I remembered reading that but when I searched for cooling fan in GM SI, no titles came up with this reprogram. So I checked this PI and there it was. My search found it because the word fan is in the body of the bulletin.


Thanks for taking the time to search for us.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh great thanks so much I knew you guys would help on to dealer in the morning.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Finally got a chance to stop at dealer asked if they can do the update to the ECM. they said sure took 30 min or so got it back. Feel like its even shifting better or just my imagination got home shut it off like clock work fan came on med for 5 min or so and shut off watched the temp gauge on my ultra gauge and it dropped about 25 degrees or so then fan shut off it was cool out today don't think in the summer months you'll see 25 degree drop. Any one with a 2011 definitely worth doing.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

This update would help reduce the possibility of the coolant tank venting after shutoff (heat soak) as well........just something to consider.

Rob


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The real question is does the dealer check and update the cars computers with the latest software when you bring it in for other things?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

LOL why would they do that? Nope. Not unless you ask them to check (or are having a problem that there may be a software update for). Then they'll check. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> LOL why would they do that? Nope. Not unless you ask them to check.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Seems if any possible issue can be fixed with a simple software update it could save GM millions of dollars in warranty repairs. 

Also seems like a simple step in the diagnostic process to make sure the car has the latest software.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Seems if any possible issue can be fixed with a simple software update it could save GM millions of dollars in warranty repairs.
> 
> Also seems like a simple step in the diagnostic process to make sure the car has the latest software.


It makes sense to ensure the car has the latest software versions. I know whenever I have a problem with a computer system or appliance, I always update to the latest version before calling the vendor for support. The first thing most computer system vendors ask is "are you on the latest version with all patches applied?". As computer dependent as cars have become this should be the first thing checked when dealing with issues that can't be quickly and directly tied to any one component in the car. The computer is controlling just about all the interactions between vehicle components, so it should always be checked.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just ask for update my dealer didn't give me any problems just asked if I was having any issues I said no wanted update for preventive reasons they said ok. It runs almost 8 out of 10 time I shut the car off. Cools it down don't here that bubbling through the coolant hose anymore.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm assuming they will do this for free if you are in for another service. I'm out of my warranty and I don't think we should have to pay for computer upgrades if it helps in the long term. I have 2011 and I think I would like to have this done also.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

cruze2011white said:


> I'm assuming they will do this for free if you are in for another service. I'm out of my warranty and I don't think we should have to pay for computer upgrades if it helps in the long term. I have 2011 and I think I would like to have this done also.


Most likely not. A bulletin does not mean warranty, they are to assist in repairs. But it wouldn't hurt to ask if they will update for this concern.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Give it a shot all they can say is no. Then try a different dealer. Good luck.


----------



## HL66 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello, does anyone know which Parameters Trigger the fan to come on after you shutdown the car ? We have got two nearly similar cars, both with the 1.4 Turbo engine, and one turns on the fan sometimes and mine never does. Both engine ECUs seem to have the same Software Version as far as I can tell with my aftermarket diagnostic Software. Does anyone have any further and more detailed Information about this Feature ? Thank you


----------



## HL66 (Jul 8, 2013)

I have been to two Dealers this morning (Im in Europe, but technically the car is the same then the Cruze) asking for a Software update ( 1.4 Turbo engine) One said they only do this when the car is in and wanted to sell me a Service for my car. The second one printed me a page from the GM online campaign System and said that there´s no campaign or Bulletin listed for my car and that it should have the latest Software. Both Dealers did not connect it to a diagnostic System.
I´m done with Dealers and will continue avoiding them if possible


----------



## HL66 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello, does anyone know what driving conditions or Parameters cause the fan to run after shutdown?


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Does anyone know if Trifecta can set this up?? I would love for the fan to run to cool down the turbo when I can't let it idle for a few min after driving..


This extraordinary insight brought to you from the confines of my iPhone..


----------

